# 96 gmc yukon



## Pljohnston (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought the viper alarm and had it installed at a best buy. It now has trouble starting, it has fire and turns over but never will crank. It is getting fuel, not sure what else it could be. Any hep would be great. Thank you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Cranking and turning over are the same thing.

Does it have spark ? If no spark I would contact Best Buy and see if they are of any help.

BG


----------



## Pljohnston (Apr 30, 2014)

No the motor spins like it's trying to crank but won't bust off. There is spark though.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you check with Best Buy ?

BG


----------

